# reloading 5.7x28



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

can somebody tell me the purpose on the coating that comes on the 5.7x28 from the factory loads?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Moisture repelling sealant.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a lubricant to aid in ejection of the empty casing


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Shipwreck:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem. I used to be the admin at the FN Forum, and I've owned a PS90 for 7 years now

The coating will wear off after a couple/few reloads from what I have read. Some people try to come up with their own version, but quite often this leads to gumming up the inside of the PS90 magazines.

I have read some claim that the coating more necessary for the PS90 carbine, and less needed if used for the Five Seven handgun. But, I have no direct experience with that, as I do not reload


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

yeh, later this winter me and my buddy are going to work up some loads and crony them. we shoot alot of 5.7, he does have the PS90 that he bought a few months ago. we can load those 5.7 for about 23 cents a Rd once we get through the hurdles, a very sensitive rd to load. thanks again.


----------

